# Introducing the SchWingbar



## BreezyRider (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm almost finished with it.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## syclesavage (Dec 17, 2016)

awesome looking it's a Shwinging thang


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 18, 2016)

there's a rat rod bikes site


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 18, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> there's a rat rod bikes site




And there is a *Custom Bicycles* section right here on the Cabe. Hard to believe, but's it true.


----------



## WVBicycles (Dec 18, 2016)

AWESOME LOOKING


----------



## Nashman (Dec 22, 2016)

very cool..


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 26, 2016)

Very nice i will give it a three stars out of five


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 29, 2016)

Dig the streamline look.

Mike


----------



## bricycle (Dec 29, 2016)

Pretty kool, but I'm sure the dyed in the wool Wingbar folks might not be too happy. That's top of the line for them, no?


----------

